# For sale: Nemo Moki 3



## trav888 (Jan 22, 2015)

Very expensive well kept tent (retails for over 700.00) in great shape no holes or leaks and come with a Nemo sleeping pad. I have used this tent on multiple trips to lookout with no issue, asking 350.00


----------

